# tea ?



## blondlebanese (Aug 14, 2016)

for tea i"m using worm castings bat crap and molasses.  is there anything else thats vital for a strong plant?   into the soil (foxfarm potting soil) i mixed steamed bone meal, some bat and worm crap.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 14, 2016)

If you are going to mix that into water and then pour it onto the soil, that is fine but it would be better if you also mixed in some microbe inoculant. You can get microbe inoculant from hydro stores. BUT then you must aerate it for at least 24hrs. It will get foamy and funky but then its ready for action. PCDuck and Rosebud are both organics users and will be your best advisors here on that.


----------



## blondlebanese (Aug 14, 2016)

i mixed mykos from extreme gardening into the soil and added 5 tbsp around the roots in 5 gl containers.  i just purchased mykos wp.  for mixing in water.  the directions don't mention the 24 hr soak.  but, i will do that.  i'm also adding a airstone in my teapot.  thanks for the tip.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2016)

You will be making some great tea.. Your plants will thank you.  I would think the 5 tbs would be enough though.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 15, 2016)

These instructions(both mine and theirs) is very subjective. 24hrs of bubbling action is what I used when I was making tea. You can try less and see what works best for you. But if you do any "tea" making, you need to aerate it well so that plenty of oxygen gets into the mix. The microbes need the oxygen as they are aerobic microbes and the whole process loves oxygen(the great catalyst of life)


----------



## pcduck (Aug 15, 2016)

blondlebanese said:


> for tea i"m using worm castings bat crap and molasses.  is there anything else thats vital for a strong plant?   into the soil (foxfarm potting soil) i mixed steamed bone meal, some bat and worm crap.



I use those but I also add kelp meal, fish hydrostat, alfalfa meal, oyster flour, plus aem at the finish. I use this homemade brewer and let brew for 48 hours.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71394


----------



## blondlebanese (Aug 17, 2016)

i've only been brewing four hours and already it tasts good!


----------



## sopappy (Aug 17, 2016)

blondlebanese said:


> i've only been brewing four hours and already it tasts good!



YUCK! you meant smells good, right?


----------



## blondlebanese (Aug 17, 2016)

are you kidding?  smells good?  yuck!


----------

